# Where on MHF are the ferry Deal discount details lurking?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure I am just being a numpty but i cant seem to find them, tried searching, Ferry discounts, Ferry deals etc etc loads of threads but no discount codes.

I am sure someone (or two) is now going "Doh, they are here stupid"


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Go to Subscriptions then Discount data base I think it's only sea France they offer 10% compare with P&O with no discount


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Where on MHF are the ferry Deal discount details lurking*



Mrplodd said:


> I am sure I am just being a numpty but i cant seem to find them, tried searching, Ferry discounts, Ferry deals etc etc loads of threads but no discount codes.
> 
> I am sure someone (or two) is now going "Doh, they are here stupid"


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-60.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

_(Mod Note.

Details of secret discount code removed from this post. 8O 8O 8O

That is one of the perks for subscribers, so we don't want it broadcast to the whole world!! :roll: :roll:

Zebedee)_


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just knew it would be somewhere I had not thought to look (subscriptions DOH!!)


----------

